# Auction Find 100



## eng14ine (Nov 7, 2012)

My father in law got this 100 at auction yesterday. I also have a 100, and an Original. Great little tractors!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

That is a nice little tractor.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Congrats bring home rare find now a days.


----------



## rdmanone (Dec 25, 2012)

Looks to be in great shape. Nice find.


----------

